# this is who will win the pride absolute gp



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

no not nog..no not cro cop..mark hunt is gonna take it...his strikes are excellent..and we all know about his head of iron..with fedor out of the mix i dont see ne one beating him..especially if nog loses to werdum ( which wont happen) but the only fighter thats left that can beat him is nog...but i have a feelin nog is gonna get upset by sum1


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

You're betting Barnett out? I'm really surprised. There is not doubt about Hunt's granite freaking head and his awesome standup, but I've never been impressed with his TD defense. Barnett is primarily a wrestler and grappler and likes to do what he has to to win. He isn't the kind of guy that feels he has to prove anything (like most of Liddell's opponents). My prediction is Barnett is going to take Hunt down and either submit him or win via decision.

The good thing is any guy here can still win. But I can only see Hunt winning if he manages to beat Barnett, then gets to fight the winner of Fujita/Silva, and then hopes to god Cro Cop beats Nogueira and then gets to fight Cro Cop. That's the easiest road for Hunt, and as we can see it aint easy AT all. Unless he's been working his TD defense...


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Hunt has a chance but I think Crocop might win because he promised if he didn't win he will retire and I would hate to see him retire after what hes done to PRIDE. I really hope he wins and doesn't lose. But if he doesn't win it will be Mark Hunt or Antonio. Antonio has only lost to the best in the business Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Wandy Beat Cro cop in they're K-1 MMA ruled match(Even though it was tigh most people think he won)He could have beaten Hunt wich most likely he will.
If he goes up against Nog he cant win on the ground at all,SO he will have to stick with his best skills and thats standing.


It could be anyones game though,Cro Cop is very Hyped up for this and always has a strikers chance.Same with Hunt
Big Nog defeated Cro by submission in their last fight.He has some of the best ground game in Pride.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Wandy Beat Cro cop in they're K-1 MMA ruled match(Even though it was tigh most people think he won)He could have beaten Hunt wich most likely he will.
> If he goes up against Nog he cant win on the ground at all,SO he will have to stick with his best skills and thats standing.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah your right it's impossible to say. I'd say though whoever wins the first fight the quickest will win. I don't think it will be a total skill factor as a condition factor being how it is a tournament. That could give crocop and wandy a big advantage. Maybe maybe not. But it won't matter who is fighting who if someone gases out it's over.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

samurice said:


> My prediction is Barnett is going to take Hunt down and either submit him or win via decision.


I hate to say it but I told you so.

IMO, Hunt won't ever beat any decent HW who isn't a striker until he seriously trains his ground or TD defense.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Wandy was an animal he wasall over FUgita that guy has a head of Iron man,I would love to see Silva vs Cro Cop 2


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> no not nog..no not cro cop..mark hunt is gonna take it...his strikes are excellent..and we all know about his head of iron..with fedor out of the mix i dont see ne one beating him..especially if nog loses to werdum ( which wont happen) but the only fighter thats left that can beat him is nog...but i have a feelin nog is gonna get upset by sum1



hahaha boy were you ever wrong


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Barnett is 0-2 against crocop so as long as he doesn't fight him maybe he can win. Crocop just has his number.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Barnett i think still has a chance now if he fights cro cop, not a big one, but he's progressed in PRIDE as you can see, and he defeted a stand up fighter that beat Cro Cop, so i mean, he's got a chance to beat cro cop, but i mean at this point i really believe it's any man's game in this tournament.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going for CroCop or Nog. Wanderlai is returning champ but i don't think he wins it this year.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

This is the first Open wieght tournament hey've had isn't it? The other ones were middle weight tournaments


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

*I think they've had others...*



moldy said:


> This is the first Open wieght tournament hey've had isn't it? The other ones were middle weight tournaments



I pretty sure that they've had others because they said that Wanderlai one the last one. I'm pretty sure but not positive.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the first Open Weight GP. Wanderlei has only won the first MW GP, and only made it to the semis in the last MW GP.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

Oops right sorry my mistake your right i'm wrong i apoligize if their was any inconvenience lol.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Still, I like Wandy in this one. His striking is looking better than ever and I think he can KO Barnett and Nog before he gets taken down. I think it'll end up being him and Crocop.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

HARD_KNOCKS said:


> Oops right sorry my mistake your right i'm wrong i apoligize if their was any inconvenience lol.


No need to apalogize. we got this figured out.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Still, I like Wandy in this one. His striking is looking better than ever and I think he can KO Barnett and Nog before he gets taken down. I think it'll end up being him and Crocop.


Now thats what im thinking


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

CROCOP, he's my boy he'll take but if not him it's Wanderlei. But that would be a sick fight for the finals:

Mirko "CroCop" Filopovic vs. Wanderlei " The Axe Murderer" Silva. would be an unbelievable fight.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pride had an OWGP tournament in 2000 and mark coleman won it by defeating some can, then fujita and in the finals he beat igor vovchanchyn.

The tournament in 2003 was 205lbs only, in 2004 it was heavyweight only and in 2005 it was 205 again and shogun pulled the upset.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Pride had an OWGP tournament in 2000 and mark coleman won it by defeating some can, then fujita and in the finals he beat igor vovchanchyn.
> 
> *The tournament in 2003 was 205lbs only, in 2004 it was heavyweight only and in 2005 it was 205 again and shogun pulled the upset.*


*

Coleman used to be good, guess everyone gets old. My pick for Absolute is CroCop.*


----------



## smash (Jun 22, 2006)

Barnett's taking it.


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm shocked that Josh Barnett beat Mark Hunt. I thought Mark Hunt would just manhandle Barnett because lately hes been on a roll. Josh Barnett is a good fighter however so that breaks down the shock but I'm still dissapointed since Hunt is one of my favourite. I don't expect Wand to make the finals. It will be a Crocop-Barnett finals, a match I have been waiting for a long time.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cro Cop is my choice. . . .


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Errr, I guess it's CroCop or Barnett. I like Barnett, he is a cool guy and he reminds me of Mr Incredible, think he can and will end up the winner.


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

But after seeing Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira is in this event he's definitely taking it. The only person who could beat this guy is and was Fedor, 2 losses to Fedor one draw to Fedor. Antonio has already beaten Crocop easily and could do the same thing to Barnett.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Nog didn't beat Cro Cop easy at all. CC was kicking his ass through round 1, but Nog got a take down early in round 2 and subbed him. And personally I don't know if Nog could beat a fresh Barnett. Barnett is too strong and his wrestling is too good. I think CC will take this tournament if Barnett fights Nog in the semis and takes him out.


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

It's either Crocop, Barnett, or Nogueira. I can't believe some people think Wanderlei is going to win :laugh:.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I want CroCop to win but if something happens to him I would like Barnett to win. I don't think Wanderlei will make it to the finals. *


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> *POSTED BY JDUN LMAFO!!!*no not nog..no not cro cop..mark hunt is gonna take it...his strikes are excellent..and we all know about his head of iron..with fedor out of the mix i dont see ne one beating him..especially if nog loses to werdum ( which wont happen) but the only fighter thats left that can beat him is nog...but i have a feelin nog is gonna get upset by sum1


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH wow that was wrong.

I think Silva has a big chance but i dont know anyone thats left has what it takes to win by decision over him or even worse..


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Eminem said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH wow that was wrong.
> 
> I think Silva has a big chance but i dont know anyone thats left has what it takes to win by decision over him or even worse..


Crocop, Nogueira, Barnett, all of them can or will take out Wanderlei.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Confrontation said:


> Crocop, Nogueira, Barnett, all of them can or will take out Wanderlei.


I think Cro Cop has the best chance to take out Silva. . . .


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*There is an Official stickied thread on this topic.*


----------

